# Think I'm being hosed



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Anyone ever hear of Premium Trucking Supplies? They sell Diesel Boost 15, anyone on PS ever deal with them? Would like to know your experience, before I go on a rant.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

No experience with them, Paul. However, I'm excited to hear your story


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Camden;810932 said:


> No experience with them, Paul. However, I'm excited to hear your story


Ditto lol


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Camden;810932 said:


> No experience with them, Paul. However, I'm excited to hear your story


Same here, and me too


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A new thread category here on Plowsite. We've mastered drama and comedy the past few weeks, now we delve into suspense. Obviously our fact based documentary section needs some work.

That popcorn is making me hungry.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;811047 said:


> That popcorn is making me hungry.


Here you go, I always bring enough for everybody.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

This is ought to be good.......Paul must have had to calm down prior to going on his rant.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do they do concrete sealing also?:realmad:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

and now.................... we wait.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;811110 said:


> and now.................... we wait.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

So while we wait, 


Who saw Chuckie in the booth on Monday Night Football? What did you think? Will he and Jaws get in a brawl on camera before it's over?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

basher;811125 said:


> So while we wait,
> 
> Who saw Chuckie in the booth on Monday Night Football? What did you think? Will he and Jaws get in a brawl on camera before it's over?


I think he does a good job. He definitely knows what he's talking about and so far he doesn't appear to favor any particular team which is the problem with a lot of announcers IMO.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;811125 said:


> So while we wait,
> 
> Who saw Chuckie in the booth on Monday Night Football? What did you think? Will he and Jaws get in a brawl on camera before it's over?


So is this like the preview to the coming attraction???? 

I thought he did well also, much better than Collinsworth does.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

We need a rants and raves section


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Paul's still cooling off. This should be good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe someones been fishin.........


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

oh...please do tell... thats like falling for the bannana in the tail pipe; something I imagine Stewie from Family Guy saying


----------

